# Toasting wheat germ?



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

I have several questions regarding wheat germ:

What is the nutritional difference between toasted and raw wheat germ? Does the "toasting" decrease the nutrients significantly or slightly?

HOW does one turn raw wheat germ into toasted wheat germ?

Is raw wheat germ OK for an 18 month old to ingest? I know that it has a more bitter taste than the toasted, but ds may not mind...

Thanks!

Roxanne


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

According to the Whole Foods Encyclopedia - toasting increases flavor but slightly decreases nutrients (but not many if you toast it at a low temp). Toasting helps to prevent it grom going rancid because it reduces the moisture content.

To toast it, just put it on a baking sheet and toast at 300 degrees (no higher or nutrients are destroyed). Stir it up occasionally and toast until golden brown.

It is okay to give to 18 month old as long as you don't overdo (I wouldn't give every day).


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

Thank you so much for replying. I called all the "health food" stores in the area and no one could give me any answers!

Since I HAVE given my son toasted wheat germ every day (sometimes as much as 2-3 Tablespoons!), now I'm concerned: what are the reasons for minimal amounts?

Sheesh, these things should come with warning labels for us ignorant folk!

Thanks,

Roxanne


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Although wheat germ contains vitamin E and other good nutrients, it is pretty high in phytic acid which blocks absorbtion of minerals. I think toasting it may help to neutralize the phytic acid a bit . . . but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cathe_
*It is okay to give to 18 month old as long as you don't overdo (I wouldn't give every day).*
Why shouldn't I do every day? How often is OK? Is it a safety issue or constipation issue, etc?

Roxanne


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

It's because of the phytic acid (see my post above) that I don't recommend eating wheat germ every day. I would say maybe once or twice a week.

What are your reasons for giving wheat germ??? for the vitamin E?


----------

